# $$$$...1936-1939 excelsior hollywood for sale on ebay...check it out!!!....$$$$



## nakedgeorge (Aug 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-WAR-LADIES-...YCLE-TANK-/140438398818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0



CONTACT GEORGE AT 708-990-4334 OR 773 -622-7096
OR 
gfunkpunk@gmail.com for more information

bicycle location  Westchester,ILLINOIS


----------

